# PRC 200 vs. PRS 200 vs. Quadrato Chrono



## meto123 (Jul 18, 2007)

I can't decide. I like them all. Which one do you prefer? Best value? Every one of the 3 has a thing that I like more then in the other. PRS 200-bezel, PRC 200 - dial, Quadrato-square form.


----------



## henxing (Apr 29, 2008)

Maybe it's because I already have a watch with an awesome bezel (Seastar 1000), but I wouldn't even consider the prs 200 just because the tachymetre ring is encroaching on the rest of the dial space. Plus, the bracelet is a little too blingy for me. Now, as for choosing between the prc 200 and the quadrato, I would have a harder time. I don't have a square watch, and I really want one, but the prc 200 is a much more functional watch than the quadrato. So, I'd have to say that I'd get the quadrato if I were in the market for a dressier watch and the prc 200 if I needed a more functional watch. Also, I've heard that the quadrato is pretty big, so I would recommend trying one on in a store before buying one.

Hmm, after thinking about it a little more, I don't think I would want the prc 200 at all. It's too dressy to be a tool watch (no screw down crowns) and I don't really like chronos for dress watches. But that's just my two cents, they are still both great watches.

Here's a pic of my Seastar


----------



## Blaise (Apr 7, 2008)

I not saying this because I have a PRC myself, but out of these 3 I'd go with the PRC any time. I think that is the kind of watch that looks good either with a T-shirt and jeans or Shirt (sometimes even with a suit, however for that purpose I have other options;-)). I don't really like the style of the PRS (but of course it's only me), and if I ever got a square watch if would be something more elegant (even though the Quadrato looks pretty nice, but just not enough:-s)

All in all, I'd go with the PRC...and get a nice leather starp for it as well, cause it literary adds "another" watch into your collection.:-!

(not how different it looks on SS and on a Strap...I think:think


----------



## Dasser (Jan 23, 2008)

The PRC200 does have a screw down crown and best of the three, IMO. I think with the leather strap looks much better though - the ss bracelet is a bit too blingy for me personally.


----------



## leotan (Jul 27, 2008)

prc 200 on leather!:-!


----------



## pondlife1969 (May 2, 2008)

Definitely PRC200 with leather strap first, followed by the Quadrato(maybe with a leather strap too aka Monaco Tag) and lastly the PRS, simply because I think it will 'date' quicker, but still a nice watch all the same. Just my opion though, and lets face it, who really cares about that.....;-)


----------



## pondlife1969 (May 2, 2008)

'nuff said....


----------



## meto123 (Jul 18, 2007)

Just to clarify something. I prefer SS bracelets, always have. Those 3 are the exact models that I like. I see that the PRC is winning. I find the Quadrato more unique, so maybe I'll get both.


----------



## Smeg (Feb 10, 2006)

Can't speak for the other two as I've never owned them - but I loved my PRS.


----------



## henxing (Apr 29, 2008)

Sorry, I meant pushers! I guess I'm really a dive watch guy, so I have to park those feelings at the other forum.


----------



## I Like Watches (Feb 2, 2008)

*I have a Quadrato...*

I like the watch a lot. (If I didn't, I wouldn't have bought it!!) Mine is the "blue face" model. Although I do admit that she hasn't had much wrist time since I bought my PO.


----------



## salabanzi (Apr 15, 2008)

Blaise: I'm also looking to get a PRC200. Is it better to get the PRC200 w/ SS bracelet and purchase leather bracelet separately or do it the other way around. Also, where did you purchase that nice leather bracelet for your PRC200?


----------



## GTRace (Aug 15, 2008)

there is a new quadrato valjoux that just debuted at Baselworld 08 and it is gorgeous


----------



## Blaise (Apr 7, 2008)

salabanzi said:


> Blaise: I'm also looking to get a PRC200. Is it better to get the PRC200 w/ SS bracelet and purchase leather bracelet separately or do it the other way around. Also, where did you purchase that nice leather bracelet for your PRC200?


I did buy the with the SS bracelet, because I thought when I'd need a leather strap I could go and get a nice one (better and nicer than the original Tissot one), so when I got bored of the SS and went to a local Tissot AD where they also sell Hirsch straps and chose this one from their collection (even though I really like the Hirsch carbon fiber too). This is a Hirsch Golfer, and I suppose I can say that since I started it, it became quite a trend on this forum to change to the Golfer when you want to "upgrade" your PRC:-d (try the 'search' function to get more results about the strap, here in the Tissot forum, also I wrote a little "review" about it on the StrapUSeek section)

hope it helps you!and don't forget to post pictures of it when u get the watch!!|>


----------



## 3Dials (Jul 10, 2008)

I got the white dial on the stainless steel bracelet, even though I love the black dial on leather look. The reason? Well, I needed a daily driver for the office and the ss is more durable. I also needed a versatile watch for dress occasions and thought the white dial was more conservative. I may actually take Blaise's advice and switch to a Hirsch Golfer strap later...


----------



## Blaise (Apr 7, 2008)

3Dials said:


> I may actually take Blaise's advice and switch to a Hirsch Golfer strap later...


|>|>


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

The black dial PRC200 Chrono is currently the number one selling piece in Australia... 2008 YTD. I love it, however I went with the white dial.


----------



## pondlife1969 (May 2, 2008)

After all of my ranting on about the classic lines of the PRC200, I finally bought one. Please excuse the dodgy picture quality. This was taken with a mobile phone(a sin, I know) half way up Stac Pollaidh http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stac_Pollaidh in the north west Scottish highlands.


----------



## jokr82 (Jan 16, 2008)

meto123

or you can by these watches i am fan about tissot and tmy watches are these




































my favorite love amzing t-race


----------

